# A view from your stand, lets see what you pass



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Or just the woods or field view from your high perch.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just another stupid fawn....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and her sister...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are two bucks Big Joshy passed during gun a few years ago. If you have ever tried to take a picture through your scope yoyu know how difficult it is.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

You guys in Ohio got it made. Those are big trophies in KY. We do have monsters over here, but they are few and far between. Most of our bucks are pitiful basket racks. We just don't have the quality food sources like Ohio. I've been catching a small bodied 7 point with a rack out past his ears on camera and everybody wants a crack at him! lol! Pretty sad.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I have taken 3 doe from here so far this season. Looking for the big one now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

View image in gallery​


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I just knew I'd have more to post. I'm 20' up a ladder stand. I did get an 8pt 140lbs.
A 4pt., spike spike or 4pt, 2 buttons that were with 2 mature does. Different lens than before


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Pics from cell, not real clear.Took on 10/30. One's a six and the other is an 8pt. Had a couple does come in also,the bucks didn't pay any attention to them. Had the big boy come in just before dark, set up to shoot where the other bucks came out and he circled and came out behind me. Had to reposition to get a shot and he went back in the thick brush, I grunted and could here him coming back out but it got dark and I never got a shot off.I know the pics look like there's no good shots but there is a lot of good shooting lanes and openings.Behind me is all open hardwoods.




















Maybe this weekend. Ive seen alot of deer, hopefully the big boy comes out again.[


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw momma and her 2 fawns, 1 albino and 1 regular colored. This is momma, she's pure albino. Bedded down for an hour 20 feet away. Beautiful deer


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

awesome pics keep them coming guys


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

here some of what i passed on so far
twister
ps the big 8pt was standing by the road on my way hunting


----------

